# New Load/Release Technique



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My latest attempts at speed shooting demonstrated to me that my reload speed was holding me back. A couple of guys at the MWST suggested that I try shooting with the middle finger and thumb instead of the index finger and thumb like I've always done. I tried it a couple times since then but couldn't put it together to shoot accurately. I tried again today and it's working better. I really do think that this style of loading and shooting could really unlock some extra speed!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet! It won't be long and you will be getting 22 to 25 shots in a minute all the time. I'm looking forward to seeing 20 cans in a minute.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cool! Looks like fun as well. I love learning and trying new things. Thanks for the video  Hmm I see a fork hit in my near future with trying this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Sweet! It won't be long and you will be getting 22 to 25 shots in a minute all the time. I'm looking forward to seeing 20 cans in a minute.
> 
> Todd


That's the goal... we'll see.


S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Cool! Looks like fun as well. I love learning and trying new things. Thanks for the video  Hmm I see a fork hit in my near future with trying this.


Yeah, me too!
I haven't been as worried about a forkhit as I was today for quite a while.
Keeps it exciting!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The thumb and middle finger pouch hold/ release is definitely the one I will use for super speed shooting. That is if my other speed shooting can be called speed shooting :iono: .


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I bet you that a simple thing like using both pointer fingers to point at the target might just add a little in speed of accuracy.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The main hangup at this point is that I can only hold 3 or 4 shots in my hand as opposed to my usual 10ish. I may go to smaller ammo for this kind of shooting. All options are on the table!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy..that sure looks like it will speed up your shooting ..Once you get it all dialed in..Yup every day is a learning process...

Good for you my friend....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been playing with this idea as well just to change my anchor point a little because I cut my face when shooting with holding the pouch with the index finger and thumb. I actually found a pretty old video on you tube about this loading style. I found it helpful and I hope others do too.






Be well and good luck,
SF


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I was looking for that video, thank you!! :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking good, MJ ... keep after it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> The thumb and middle finger pouch hold/ release is definitely the one I will use for super speed shooting. That is if my other speed shooting can be called speed shooting :iono: .


If I was as good as you I wouldn't worry about being fast :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well for what it's worth, I don't think you need to change a thing. I can't recall the exact number of cans you said you shot that day, but it was a lot. It seemed to stall around the MWST due to putting on the absolute best tournament ever. You have been there for me, now it's my turn. The MWST turned out awesome, because of all you and Jodi's planning and hard work. Do me one favor before you change anything. Let's get some cans I'll set them up and let's see what happens. I could be wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, man!
Yeah, I really wanted to attempt a new record at the Midwest Tournament but being the host was more work than I expected and my head wasn't in it.
I'm pretty sure I could beat my current record by one or two but I know there's guys out there who are faster than that. I want the record to be genuinely difficult to beat. My goal is 20 cans in a minute.
Some guys light matches, some guys generate 80 ft/lb, this is what I do


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> Thanks, man!
> Yeah, I really wanted to attempt a new record at the Midwest Tournament but being the host was more work than I expected and my head wasn't in it.
> I'm pretty sure I could beat my current record by one or two but I know there's guys out there who are faster than that. I want the record to be genuinely difficult to beat. My goal is 20 cans in a minute.
> Some guys light matches, some guys generate 80 ft/lb, this is what I do


Then let's make sure it happens....either at the ECST or MWST.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

MJ, what can we do to help.?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> The main hangup at this point is that I can only hold 3 or 4 shots in my hand as opposed to my usual 10ish. I may go to smaller ammo for this kind of shooting. All options are on the table!


How you can hold ANY shots in your right hand while shooting is beyond me. It is something I simply cannot do.


----------



## Slingashot (Oct 30, 2013)

That's the way I've always held the pouch, only because my thumb and middle finger was already holding the ammo so couldn't see any reason to change to the first finger but as Naturalfork said I do find it hard to hold ammo in that hand. I have experimented with putting steel balls in my mouth for a quick reload - quicker than going to my pocket but made the pouch a bit slippy eventually !!

20 cans in a minute - one every 3 seconds - now that would be impressive !!

Here's hoping you get into the Guinness book of world records.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I use a middle finger/thumb hold too. Loading the shot into the pouch with the index finger while you essentially hold the pouch with your middle finger/thumb. Works well for me and I can get shots off quickly while holding several more with ring finger/pinky  Larger ammo is easier to hold up to a point. Smaller ammo, if I try and hold too many, just spills out the cracks/gaps in my fingers.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> I use a middle finger/thumb hold too. Loading the shot into the pouch with the index finger while you essentially hold the pouch with your middle finger/thumb. Works well for me and I can get shots off quickly while holding several more with ring finger/pinky  Larger ammo is easier to hold up to a point. Smaller ammo, if I try and hold too many, just spills out the cracks/gaps in my fingers.


Is that the same grip you use to shoot lemonheads?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think you're right MJ. Once you get it down you're going to be blazing fast. In regards to holding ammo, did you try a magnet ring already? These are like the one I use. http://www.amazon.com/SUPER-Strong-Neodymium-Magnet-Split-Holds/dp/B0049OAEAY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1408675117&sr=8-2&keywords=Magnetic+ring+35+lbs


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't tried that yet but I was admiring it at the tournament 
Might have to give it a shot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

There are these also. Although I'm unsure if it would be legal to use one for Guinness but there cool.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/magnetic-finger-ringsteel-ball-carrier-p-220.html


----------

